# Finally! A Duke update..Im so sorry about being MIA



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Duke....was hoping for a more positive update!!! We will continue to keep Duke in our thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Poor little Duke. What a heartbreaking story about his siblings too.

I'll keep him and you in my thoughts and prayers for a good recovery.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Poor Duke. I can't imagine what his little body is going through. We'll keep you and Duke in our thoughts.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

How sad for Duke and his littermates that died. I can't imagine how worried and stressed you must be. 

Hang in there Duke and get all better. So many of us have fallen in love with you and want to see you grow up into the beautiful big dog we know you can be. Healing hugs going your way Duke.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Still praying for Duke - we love that big little guy here!

Gina, not sure if this would help but... I have a siberian husky that has IBD, he was put on bovine colostrum back in September and it has really helped him.

My elderly father is fighting a bad case of possible c-diff, we started him on colostrum because it is said to be the best thing they have found to fight off that bacteria. It has been proven beneficial in diarrhea, boosts the immune system etc.

We will continue to keep Duke in our prayers.

blessings,

Julie


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I too had hoped for a more positive update on your precious little Duke. Please know that you and Duke continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. I so hope he will grow stronger, and start to improve some daily. I am so sorry for everything you all have been through, and praying Duke is able to start eating better.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am praying so hard for Duke and you. Bless you from the bottom of my heart for taking such good care of little special little guy. Please know that you have the power of the forum.... which has worked miracles in the past and, hopefully, will this time too.


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh I am sorry so to hear that Duke is still not doing well -- though I am very relieved to hear he is still fighting this thing!!!! I am so sorry to hear about his siblings that died, that is SO very sad.
Please keep us updated whenever you can, but please don't apologize for not writing sooner... everyone understands you've got a family & a sick pup to worry about! Though of course we do like to hear from you, and we will keep thinking of you & little Duke. Please get better soon Duke -- keep fighting!!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the update - I think his pulling through to this point has about as much to do as his strong will and your deep love and commitment to him. The longer he makes it, the better chance he has. As long as he isn't giving up, then stay strong and don't give up either. I am praying so hard for this innocent little guy and for you and your family. hugs to you.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Poor little pup, I sincerely hope when he gets eating again he continues to do so and gradually improves over time. :crossfing:crossfing


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm glad you were able to come and give us an update. I know that I've been thinking of little Duke. I hope he gets a leg-up on this virus and is able to get better soon. Have you sought a second opinion? Sometimes a fresh pair of eyes will help. Keep us posted. {{HUG}}


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

thanks for the update, I've been wondering how the little guy is doing, hoping Duke gets better real soon


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

So sorry to hear that Duke is still struggling with his health problems, and hoping he will turn the corner soon. Keep fighting, little guy!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the update. I have been hoping and praying that he was completely well and that was why we had not heard from you....his little system just needs more time to heal.

I am praying that his strength grows daily.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh Gina, I am sooooo bummed. After our PM exchange last week when he seemed to be pulling through all this, I thought this update was going to be more positive. 

Give Duke a hug and tell him we all here at the GRF are pulling for him.

{{{hugs}}} to you and your family as well.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the udate. Keep fighting Duke and Gina!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry to hear that Duke is still sick, but happy to hear he's still fighting this thing. 

His poor siblings ... but as others said, the longer Duke hangs in there the better his chances get. Please keep us posted when you can.

Thoughts and prayers continue your way from CT


----------



## GoldenPuppy (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow a golden retriever and great dane mix! Never heard of that before.


----------



## Mellow (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh dear, that must be terrible for you and little Duke! Was hoping to read some positive news on him, still keeping my fingers crossed he makes it!!

Grtz and a big hug for the little guy!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Prayers for Duke and hope you can keep on top of this virus. Thanks for the update and hope he can bounce back . Keep Fighting Duke. Hugs.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Know that we are still praying very hard for little Duke. He is such a strong fighter and I think going to beat this thing. I am so sorry for the loss of his siblings. Dont apologize for not letting us know sooner, you take care of that sweet little guy.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Prayers for little Duke. Keep fighting ok?


----------



## Mellow (Feb 27, 2010)

Any news on little Duke? Wonder how he's doing...


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

poor little Duke! I hope you doing better this days.Paws cross here for you little man.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Mellow said:


> Any news on little Duke? Wonder how he's doing...


I was wondering that yesterday. Hopefully no news is good news.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Checking on Lil' Duke.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*

Praying for Duke.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Any update?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Have there been any updates on little Duke??????? Hope I haven't missed something.... Hope he's okay.


----------



## Olddog (Mar 24, 2009)

Hoping that no news is good news.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I was just thinking about Duke....I think the last log-in was 2 months ago. Anyone heard anything?


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I think about him often as well. I PM'd Gina a month or two ago but didn't hear back. I hope Duke is well and growing.


----------

